# Loch bohren für Leitung der Sattelstütze



## CrEeK99 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo!
Kann ich in das Sitzrohr bei einem Helius TB 2013 ein Loch für die Leitung einer Stealth Sattelstütze bohren? Gibt es irgendwelche Einschränkungen, oder ist die Position bei der geringen Größe egal?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## trailterror (6. Januar 2014)

Möglich ja, technisch wohl auch unbedenklich...

Detaillierte durchführungstipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (6. Januar 2014)

Warum fragst Du nicht bei Nicolai?


----------



## CrEeK99 (6. Januar 2014)

Dachte das Forum wird von Nicolai betreut? Hatte ein offizielles Statement und Praxistipps erhofft 
Aber gut, dann frag ich dort.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Januar 2014)

Lass Dir eine "Freigabe" durch N holen, hab ich auch so gemacht.
Mir wurde mal gesagt, Abstand zur nächsten Schweißnaht mind. 3 Zentimeter. Aber vielleicht hat sich da was geändert.


----------



## kephren23 (12. Januar 2014)

Das TB war doch generell Stealth ready!, sowie alle andere Nicolai Rahmen aus 2013, bis auf den ION 20er


----------



## Joe911 (13. Januar 2014)

also mein 2013er TB hat definitiv ein Stealth-Loch ab Werk


----------



## CrEeK99 (17. Januar 2014)

Meins hat kein Loch. Aber dann scheint es ja zumindest locker möglich zu sein. Ich klärs mit Nicolai...


----------



## bikesim (24. Juni 2014)

Halli Hallo,

die Diskussion ist zwar schon eine Weile her, für mich aber derzeit aktuell. Ich möchte an mein älteres Helius AC eine Reverb Stealth verbauen und müsste dafür ein entsprechendes Loch in das Sitzrohr bohren. Gab's da von Nicolai eine Antwort oder eine passende Anleitung?

Nur so als Blick über den Tellerrand, auf der Liteville-Homepage gibt's eine sehr praktische Anleitung dazu...  

Viele Grüße


----------



## WODAN (25. Juni 2014)

Freigabe für den Einzelfall bei Nicolai holen und losbohren...

Ganz praktisch ist so ein Winkelaufsatz (oder gleich eine Winkelbohrmaschine) und ein passender kurzer Bohrer mit Bitaufnahme.


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Juni 2014)

Den gleichen Bohrwinkel habe ich auch, aber gibt da nicht so viel Auswahl.
Nachteil ist, daß man auf Bohrer mit Sechskantaufnahme gebunden ist ...

N bohrt zwar das Sattelrohr von vorne unten an, aber es gib auch Rahmenhersteller, die die Zuführung von hinten machen.
Wenn ich es nochmal machen würde und ich das Equipment nicht schon hätte, wäre das für mich eine echte Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (25. Juni 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> ####
> N bohrt zwar das Sattelrohr von vorne unten an, aber es gib auch Rahmenhersteller, die die Zuführung von hinten machen.
> Wenn ich es nochmal machen würde und ich das Equipment nicht schon hätte, wäre das für mich eine echte Alternative.



Dann hast Du aber einen unschönen Bogen, wenn die Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr entlang geht


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Juni 2014)

Ich versuche schon seit einem Jahr meine Frau zu überzeugen, auf die Stealth zu wechseln.
Auch dadurch bedingt, daß durch die Rahmengröße und Geo ihres Kona noch weniger Platz zum Arbeiten ist, würde ich dort tatsächlich von hinten bohren. Ihr Sitzwinkel ist deutlich flacher als bei mir, was noch mehr vereinfachen würde.
Außerdem würde ich nicht gerade durchbohren sondern schräg von unten kommend. Kleinstmögliches Loch vorbohren und mir großem Bohrer schräg nachbohren.
Hört sich zugegebenermaßen abenteuerlich an, aber ich denke, das ist praktikabel


----------



## WODAN (25. Juni 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon seit einem Jahr meine Frau zu überzeugen, auf die Stealth zu wechseln.
> Auch dadurch bedingt, daß durch die Rahmengröße und Geo ihres Kona noch weniger Platz zum Arbeiten ist, würde ich dort tatsächlich von hinten bohren. Ihr Sitzwinkel ist deutlich flacher als bei mir, was noch mehr vereinfachen würde.
> Außerdem würde ich nicht gerade durchbohren sondern schräg von unten kommend. Kleinstmögliches Loch vorbohren und mir großem Bohrer schräg nachbohren.
> Hört sich zugegebenermaßen abenteuerlich an, aber ich denke, das ist praktikabel



Oder: je nach Innenlager die Plastikhülse entfernen und durchs Tretlager ins Sitzrohr


----------



## Ferkelmann (25. Juni 2014)

Superstealth quasi


----------

